
Leaked Photos: Tesla Model S Sedan - peter123
http://blog.wired.com/cars/2009/03/leaked-photo-te.html
======
biohacker42
Given how heavy and otherwise problematic batteries are, I've always wondered
why not use water.

You would split it into H and O using a capacitor, most likely at home, but
possible also at gas stations.

Then when it's turned into H2O again, don't dump the water, store it in a
tank, a closed system in other words.

The only tricky part here is that H is very explosive, but gasoline ain't
exactly gravy either.

~~~
yan
Liquid gasoline is actually fairly stable; gasoline gas on the other hand,
combusts fairly violently.

~~~
biohacker42
Good point, that's why I'm thinking of a VERY robust tank, sealed to the
outside world, except for the electric connections, which contains the H and
H20.

I'm assuming it's not very hard to make a tank that can survive almost any
collision.

It would be a lot more expensive then a gas tank but I'm guessing less costly
then all those lithium batteries?

------
vaksel
That looks exactly like the Jaguar XF. I wonder if Jaguar will sue Tesla

~~~
noodle
or maybe they licensed the body model

